# Color in Drywall Mud ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Any suggestions for a bit of color in drywall mud ? 

Have some skimming to do and would like to see it better.

I have tried blue chalk but had to use almost a 12 oz. bottle to get a tint. 

What about some artist color at the crafts store ? 

Some color would really help out on this job.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Try purple chalk


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Try purple chalk


Online says they do have it at my nearby Lowes. I will give it a try.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I would try a little food coloring?


----------



## Animal (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.walltools.com/nevermiss-coloring-gel-3oz-blue-level-5.html

Or I've heard of guys using Quickrete cement color, but I've never used it personally. http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/CementColor.asp


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

If you are skimming, you will need to thin it out. Use paint to thin it out. I have never skimmed like this, but I have added paint in order to color texture and it works fine.

If you don't want to thin it out, get some paint pigment from your supplier and throw some in there.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought one of those little jars of color samples at Lowes. Some ugly purple color somebody didn't want. Latex. Used it on the last big job I did. Worked great.

Let us know what you end up using and how it worked out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Animal said:


> View attachment 96760
> http://www.walltools.com/nevermiss-coloring-gel-3oz-blue-level-5.html
> 
> Or I've heard of guys using Quickrete cement color, but I've never used it personally. http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/CementColor.asp



Looks good. Concrete color sounds good too.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I gotta pick something up tonight. Stop at Lowes I guess.

My thought with latex paint is that the vinyl would scuff up -- but I guess I'll its not going to be that much in a batch. I'll see if they have some blue or grey color ?

Btw, those samples don't have much solids or vinyl in them. Its probably a good choice.

I've used that crete color too, in crete. Its pretty powerful. I'll see what hey have ?

Did somebody say use red.....................?

Oh yea...Lowes has those samples made up for its high end paint or $3 for any color.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> I bought one of those little jars of color samples at Lowes. Some ugly purple color somebody didn't want. Latex. Used it on the last big job I did. Worked great.
> 
> Let us know what you end up using and how it worked out. :thumbsup:


This idea worked fantastic !! Got a small paint sample jar from Lowes for $3. 

Put too much in this batch -- I poured it in. I then dabbed some in with a paint stick on the next batch. That's the way to go. 

Worked out great. Sanded great !

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> This idea worked fantastic !! Got a small paint sample jar from Lowes for $3.
> 
> Put too much in this batch -- I poured it in. I then dabbed some in with a paint stick on the next batch. That's the way to go.
> 
> ...


A paddle to mix in a mudpan? Is that a common method? Interesting.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> A paddle to mix in a mudpan? Is that a common method? Interesting.


But think of the time he saves not having to apply it to the walls! He's ready to skim baybee!


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> A paddle to mix in a mudpan? Is that a common method? Interesting.


This is the smallest of 3 I carry with me. Fits right in my 12v driver. Then spin it in the clean up bucket that has water in it to clean off.

This batch happens to be Lite --- just wanted the color to mix well and didn't need to stir the new whole bucket or put color in it. I use the mixer for hot mud too, to make it smooth.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, I use artists acrylics. A little goes a long way. I also have some little cans of tint from SW. I bought the cans, and they put about an ounce or two of tint in each one.

Those are all double duty - I tint latex paints with them, too.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I use the Never Miss tint. 1 squirt in 5 gallons does the trick. blue for 2nd coat and yellow for 3rd coat. Works great. Primer covers it with no problem.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> A paddle to mix in a mudpan? Is that a common method? Interesting.


A cake mixer paddle works well too. Just be sure to put it back in the kitchen drawer, or there will be trouble.


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

use lafarge rapid coat beige


----------

